# احتاج كتاب PC Interfacing .



## احمد السهلاني (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج كتاب 
PC Interfacing Using Centronic,RS232 and Game Ports by Pei An.
ممكن احد يدليني على الرابط
احمد السهلاني


----------



## ahmelsayed (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك لأنك ذكرتنى بهذا الكتاب 
وها هو رابط له
http://www.mediafire.com/?m12l1yg30m759xv


----------



## احمد السهلاني (5 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم يا وردة الورود


----------

